# whats your dream animal



## FusionMorelia (Sep 6, 2010)

if i had a chance to buy/own any snake/liz/spyder/animal 
mine would be a very high end gtp and an eyelash viper 






what would u get?


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 6, 2010)

mine would be a greater Egyptian jerboa


----------



## DonnB (Sep 6, 2010)

Komodo!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 6, 2010)

I've already got mine.....my Stimmie "Barrie" my dog "Roger" and my goldfish "Sushi"....


----------



## D3pro (Sep 6, 2010)

Black Eyed Leucistic Ball Python


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 6, 2010)

donnB i saw the komono at taronga being fed man thats like the brama bull of reptiles


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 6, 2010)

d3pro! OMG what an animal! WOW my gtp just left number 1!


----------



## Chicken (Sep 6, 2010)

Spencers monitor


----------



## Kurto (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's one from my wish list....


----------



## 1issie (Sep 6, 2010)

sail fin lizard or a emerald tree boa.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 6, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Here's one from my wish list....


 
those guys are awesome, I would have 3 in a jungle set up if I could lol. Crazy scales and their eye's makes them look smart.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 6, 2010)

beauty 
albino burmease


----------



## Tegstep (Sep 6, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Here's one from my wish list....


 
Forgive the ignorance but what is it? He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## imalizard (Sep 6, 2010)

box tortoise or any other land tortoises...


----------



## wasgij (Sep 6, 2010)

panther chameleon


----------



## JasonL (Sep 6, 2010)

A female human that agree's with everything I say...


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 6, 2010)

haha agreed


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 6, 2010)

jasonl said:


> a female human that agree's with everything i say...


 
lmfao


----------



## D3pro (Sep 6, 2010)

here is one or you guys to salivate over lol.... A purple retic lol


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 6, 2010)

D3pro said:


> here is one or you guys to salivate over lol.... A purple retic lol
> 
> That wasn't born anywhere near Chernobyl was it?
> 
> ...


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 6, 2010)

red/orange eyed crocodile skinks are my fave by far


----------



## D3pro (Sep 6, 2010)

KingSirloin said:


> That wasn't born anywhere near Chernobyl was it?


 Oklahoma City.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 6, 2010)

wow some of the animals on here are awesome. That white ball python looks fake as does the glow in the dark one above. But that shaggy looking fella looks so cute. What is it?

My dream animal are the ones I have. I always wanted a snake when I was growing up. Now I have 13. Am more than happy with that, but with a few more Morelia's to add to the collection.


----------



## Damiieen (Sep 6, 2010)

Kurto that is amazing what is it? ive never seen one and can i get one in victoria?


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah a Liger, known for their magical powers.



KingSirloin said:


> D3pro said:
> 
> 
> > here is one or you guys to salivate over lol.... A purple retic lol
> ...


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 6, 2010)

also an atrocity of nature


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 6, 2010)

Agreed



giglamesh said:


> also an atrocity of nature


----------



## Kurto (Sep 6, 2010)

Tegstep said:


> Forgive the ignorance but what is it? He's gorgeous!!!


 
Its a Hairy Bush Viper.


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 6, 2010)

JasonL said:


> A female human that agree's with everything I say...



Ahhhhh the mythical creature.............


----------



## No-two (Sep 6, 2010)

JasonL said:


> A female human that agree's with everything I say...



Not going to happen.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 6, 2010)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Kurto that is amazing what is it? ive never seen one and can i get one in victoria?


 
no vipers in Australia


----------



## jbowers (Sep 6, 2010)

A Kodiak bear....

Failing that, a perentie would be extraordinary. I'm a musician though so I'm not willing to take the risk of hand injury that owning a large monitor can bring.


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## monitordude (Sep 6, 2010)

emerald tree monitor or fijian iguana.


----------



## Thor1 (Sep 6, 2010)

One of my dream animals.....


----------



## JasonL (Sep 7, 2010)

No-two said:


> Not going to happen.


 
Hey, it's a dream alright, just like the heading says....


----------



## blakehose (Sep 7, 2010)

Some common Boa's...Or a Komodo


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2010)

Blue whale


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 7, 2010)

Pangolin


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2010)

Ant eater with social skillz


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 7, 2010)

Animal-Tiger
Reptile a GTP morph


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 7, 2010)

Merman


----------



## Retic (Sep 7, 2010)

It's too hard, just one....an Aldabra Tortoise or a Cuban Iguana or a Lavender Retic or an Emerald Tree Boa or....no, it's too hard.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Sep 7, 2010)

HAHAH awesome thread. Blue Whale!! I'm going to go with a T-Rex 
Seriously though, with no restrictions on what you could keep and unlimited money and space, a hatchling Komodo Dragon would probably be the ultimate.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 7, 2010)

ahh the pangolin! awesome lil critter that one i also wouldnt mind a giant lancehead(in a super enclosure)


----------



## guzzo (Sep 7, 2010)

D3pro said:


> here is one or you guys to salivate over lol.... A purple retic lol


\

I don't know about Gordos Merman but that Retic is the most amazing snake I have ever seen........It has my vote........is that real???


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 7, 2010)

boa said:


> It's too hard, just one....an Aldabra Tortoise or a Cuban Iguana or a Lavender Retic or an Emerald Tree Boa or....no, it's too hard.



I'm gonna second that, it's too hard to choose just one.
Although I would love to own a Thorny Devil.


----------



## norwich (Sep 8, 2010)

ive always wanted a kangawallafox


----------



## D3pro (Sep 8, 2010)

guzzo said:


> \
> 
> I don't know about Gordos Merman but that Retic is the most amazing snake I have ever seen........It has my vote........is that real???



Yeah it is lol


----------



## 1stprincess (Sep 8, 2010)

a dolphin, definantly a dolphin.. my kids did the dolphin adventure at seaworld.. its amazing what these animals can learn.. i would have a huge pool built for it, and just jump in for a swim when i wanted..


----------



## billzey (Sep 8, 2010)

madagascan day gecko, chinese water dragon or star tortoise I cant decide!!!



http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:25&biw=1276&bih=765


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 8, 2010)

I would be the proud parent of an _Andrewsarchus mongoliensis..._


... One day...


----------

